# How do you take a freakin screenshot?



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm at a loss and retarded.

Thanks.


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Nevermind....I'm an idiot.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Well I knew that lol but really how do you do it??


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> Well I knew that lol but really how do you do it??


You hold vol down and the power button together, just like the Gnex, only the placement of those buttons on the DNA takes some getting used to


----------



## docnok (Oct 4, 2012)

If you have root, grab this app: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.longxk.ascreenshot


----------



## kook (Jun 11, 2011)

Same as the gnex mike, you just have to hold it a little longer.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## MePascal (Jun 10, 2011)

Holding the power button and touching the physical home button will also take a screenshot.

Sent from a DNA using Tapatalk2


----------



## irish65 (Nov 24, 2012)

I hold the power button and hit the home button, screen will flash, just learned this myself


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

Power and volume down guys. This is built into android! No root required.


----------



## ApexPredation (Oct 18, 2011)

Imacellist said:


> Power and volume down guys. This is built into android! No root required.


 Its power and Home, not Vol down.


----------



## reidoreilly (Oct 29, 2011)

ApexPredation said:


> Its power and Home, not Vol down.


no, they both work


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

ApexPredation said:


> no, they both work


Both methods work - confirmed.


----------



## ApexPredation (Oct 18, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> Both methods work - confirmed.


 aha, I was wrong, the volume down method is just a little trickier to get the timing right. Yes both work. IMO the power hold then tap home is the easiest method.

Sent from my DROID DNA


----------

